# Aggression Issue... Serious Problem Help Please



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I am at my wit's end and the last couple of days have been really bad...

Is there such a thing as extreme sibling rivalry between two girl dogs in a litter and if there is, is it fixable?

Our situation has always been that Daisy has wanted to be the alpha dog and will growl if Gracie touches her when we're all piled in the bed together, but she hasn't been vicious. Daisy will always bully Gracie into giving up whatever she is chewing on (toy/chewy) and will push her away from whatever food dish Daisy feels like eating out of. Nothing very harmful occurred up til now so we figured it was just them working out dominance issues.

Then this...

Yesterday morning when they were running around playing in their usual puppy style, Gracie let out the biggest cry I have heard and I ran to where she was and found her crying holding a leg up kind of balled over. It was truly heartbreaking. We didn't know if she had pulled a muscle playing or if she was bitten too hard by Daisy by mistake (who still has her 2 very sharp upper canine baby teeth) or what, but we kept her isolated all day so she could rest her leg without being bothered by Daisy wanting to play. By the evening she seemed much better and since we had dinner plans decided to go ahead with them, leaving the dogs as we always have, thinking/hoping it was a pulled muscle which had worked itself out. We came home (only stayed out about an hour and half) to find Gracie holding the same leg off the ground, obviously re-hurt. Now we were suspious Daisy bit her.

Just now when I was petting all the dogs, after Gracie got loved up (I had picked up/loved up Daisy first), Daisy went over to her and bit her hard on that same back leg right in front of me, causing her to cry/lift the leg again so I know for a fact what's going on - she is intentionally trying to seriously hurt her. 

George (husband) says I have to get rid of one of the dogs before Gracie is seriously injured. He thinks Daisy needs to be in a home by herself as an only dog). I am wondering if things will change... Daisy is in the middle of her heat cycle, so I'm wondering if this is bringing out extra aggression in a dog already wanting to be alpha. Until we figure out a solution, Daisy is in the x-pen while Pip and Gracie have run of the house. I will put Gracie in the pen later and etc etc, keeping them separated until their heat cycles are over/they get spayed/remaining sharp baby teeth extracted.

I am beside myself right now and don't know what to do.... anyone know anything or have any ideas, I would be so grateful. This sucks beyond anything I have ever experienced with a dog (none of my dogs have ever been undog friendly...) what the heck is going on here???? *no emoticon strong enough to express my stress/sadness level to post here*

(I should mention that it's not always like this...they like hanging out together and kiss each other too, so this is truly perplexing and horrifying) ... OK gonna go ride the treadmill now to work through some stress bbl...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh dear! Unfortunately I can't provide the best advice as I am kinda new to this whole owning a dog thing and Aolani has issues too, but I did want to sympathize with you and hope that someone else can provide you with sound advice.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

My advice is not to allow this to go any further.. Get a good dog behaviorist (if that's how you spell it) and get one immediately.. If you let it continue there could be a tragic ending.. Even if she were to go to another family, this behavior most probably continue and the end result could be that she is put down.. This selective aggression is nothing to fool with..I'm going through the same thing, and one of my dogs has been very hurt., so I feel for you truly..It's heart breaking for me and I know it is for you also. Please seek professional help. They say this behavior can be corrected if you get to it immediately, but if you let it go there may not be any way to change this poor behavior.. Good luck...And please keep us posted...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I wish I could help you. Maybe it has something to do with the heat cycle. Maybe after they are spayed the behavior will change.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's not good. I think I'd consult an animal behaviorist and not let the two together until this 
can be evaluated. Poor little Gracie.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Heat cycle can make the bitch come out big time. Depends on the dog, but no doubt they do get testier when in heat. I would also keep the girls separate whenever you are not there if there have ever been issues before.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

In my opinion, I'd have to agree with your hubby.
This situation sounds dangerous especially since she's biting the other dog and waning to hurt her not just once but several times.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, yes. Heat cycles can most definitely bring out the "B" in a female.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have heard terrible stories on a Yorkie forum I belong to of intact females fighting to the point of drawing blood, even killing one another. Heat cycles seem to make it much, much worse.

I am no expert, but I tend to agree with your husband. Daisy probably needs to be the only dog in a home or perhaps only be with neutered males.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't claim to be an expert, but when Coco wasn't accepting of Lola when she joined our home, Tammy, Lola's breeder, said to take Coco when she was being aggressive with Lola and put her on her back or side and say no to her. Honestly, that worked for that problem. Coco backed off. I'm sure someone here will say not to do that, but it did solve our problems with the dominance situation.

Good luck.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my....that seems very alarming to me. You are doing the right thing about keeping them separated for now. How long do you have Daisy? I don't have any advice...but wanted to give you a big hug...hope the treadmill helped a bit. HUGS


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

YES the heat cycle can cause this. I would maintain your separation plan and get the dogs spayed immediately. (Personally, if I had confidence in my vet I'd get them spayed now). Chances are with good moderation once the hormones even out things will be fine (and this will take a good month for them to settle). 
If the problem persists, then I would re-home one dog. Dog-dog aggression is very difficult to deal with. You can attempt it under a veterinary behaviorist (or PhD), but really rehoming is typically the best plan.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Eileen - no advice here. Just want to say how badly I feel about this and know how much stress you're under. I hope there's some way to resolve it that's best for all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i don't have any advice but wanted to send you wishes for a speedy resolution. i hope your separation plan and spaying the girls helps resolve everything so they can both stay with you. :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Just want to express my concern and support for you.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. It's scary and very frightening when you love them both so much. I hope you can find a solution.

I'm wondering how old your girls are why they haven't been spayed yet - were you planning to breed or show?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry. I can truly imagine how heartbreaking this is. Just a thought. Wasn't Gracie adopted out for a little while and you just got her back? I can't remember the timing right now. How long was she gone? I have no idea if this could be part of the problem but I'm just wondering if her being gone for awhile and now coming back is why Daisy is acting this way along with being in heat.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Johita said:


> Oh dear! Unfortunately I can't provide the best advice as I am kinda new to this whole owning a dog thing and Aolani has issues too, but I did want to sympathize with you and hope that someone else can provide you with sound advice.





Snowbody said:


> Eileen - no advice here. Just want to say how badly I feel about this and know how much stress you're under. I hope there's some way to resolve it that's best for all of you. :grouphug:





tamizami said:


> i don't have any advice but wanted to send you wishes for a speedy resolution. i hope your separation plan and spaying the girls helps resolve everything so they can both stay with you. :grouphug:





totallytotontuffy said:


> Just want to express my concern and support for you.





Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh my....that seems very alarming to me. You are doing the right thing about keeping them separated for now. How long do you have Daisy? I don't have any advice...but wanted to give you a big hug...hope the treadmill helped a bit. HUGS


Thank you...I truly appreciate any and all positive thoughts and prayers:heart:



coco said:


> I don't claim to be an expert, but when Coco wasn't accepting of Lola when she joined our home, Tammy, Lola's breeder, said to take Coco when she was being aggressive with Lola and put her on her back or side and say no to her. Honestly, that worked for that problem. Coco backed off. I'm sure someone here will say not to do that, but it did solve our problems with the dominance situation.
> 
> Good luck.


The problem is that this is serious biting and I can't chance letting it get to the point like it has the last two days again or may end up with a crippled dog or worse



Jayne said:


> My advice is not to allow this to go any further.. Get a good dog behaviorist (if that's how you spell it) and get one immediately.. If you let it continue there could be a tragic ending.. Even if she were to go to another family, this behavior most probably continue and the end result could be that she is put down.. This selective aggression is nothing to fool with..I'm going through the same thing, and one of my dogs has been very hurt., so I feel for you truly..It's heart breaking for me and I know it is for you also. Please seek professional help. They say this behavior can be corrected if you get to it immediately, but if you let it go there may not be any way to change this poor behavior.. Good luck...And please keep us posted...





poochie2 said:


> In my opinion, I'd have to agree with your hubby.
> This situation sounds dangerous especially since she's biting the other dog and waning to hurt her not just once but several times.


We're going to try the spay/teeth removal/separation route first and see if anything changes



MalteseJane said:


> I wish I could help you. Maybe it has something to do with the heat cycle. Maybe after they are spayed the behavior will change.





CloudClan said:


> Heat cycle can make the bitch come out big time. Depends on the dog, but no doubt they do get testier when in heat. I would also keep the girls separate whenever you are not there if there have ever been issues before.





Cosy said:


> Oh, yes. Heat cycles can most definitely bring out the "B" in a female.





Ladysmom said:


> I have heard terrible stories on a Yorkie forum I belong to of intact females fighting to the point of drawing blood, even killing one another. Heat cycles seem to make it much, much worse.
> 
> I am no expert, but I tend to agree with your husband. Daisy probably needs to be the only dog in a home or perhaps only be with neutered males.





jmm said:


> YES the heat cycle can cause this. I would maintain your separation plan and get the dogs spayed immediately. (Personally, if I had confidence in my vet I'd get them spayed now). Chances are with good moderation once the hormones even out things will be fine (and this will take a good month for them to settle).
> If the problem persists, then I would re-home one dog. Dog-dog aggression is very difficult to deal with. You can attempt it under a veterinary behaviorist (or PhD), but really rehoming is typically the best plan.


I pray to God it is just heat cycle related, although there have definitely been signs all along that Daisy doesn't seem to back off her Gracie when she should (more than just stealing all the goodies and whatnot - she is somewhat relentless). Kept thinking it was just puppy stage and she would grow out of it...don't have the luxury of wishful thinking anymore 

I have a vet appointment for tomorrow morning to get Daisy spayed and have all residual baby teeth removed. She will be isolated in her x-pen as she recovers and probably for up to a month after, as it sounds like it will take about that long for her hormones to level out. 

I am grateful to my husband for taking this very seriously as he seems to be respected as the alpha in this household (I'm too soft) and she pulled a number on the walk yesterday (out of control - but didn't let her connect with Gracie) and he forced her into a sit and wouldn't let her up for a long time (even though he had to hold her bottom down). She seems to know that times have changed around here. 

I ended up sleeping with Daisy in the office on the daybed since poor Gracie is so scared of her right now. She sits on her hindquarters whenever Daisy is around (guess 3 nasty bites to your hamstring will make you not want to trust your former most of the time buddy at all anymore and I don't blame her). This morning Daisy tried playing with me and her nasty baby canines got me pretty good (didn't draw blood but hook and tear at skin) and I know she wasn't trying to hurt at all. In fact, it almost seemed like she could tell they caught me because she licked and licked afterwards.

So we'll see what happens after the spay... I hope I hope I hope it resolves some issues, but after googling sibling rivalry aggression, it sounds like a fairly common phenomenom between dogs of the same age, predominantly in females. I am just absolutely heartbroken and can't stop crying. 



wooflife said:


> I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. It's scary and very frightening when you love them both so much. I hope you can find a solution.
> 
> I'm wondering how old your girls are why they haven't been spayed yet - were you planning to breed or show?


Well, actually, the vet appointment to get them spayed was just a bit too late (they normally don't like to spay when the dogs go in heat and they went in earlier than we expected). Heavens no breeding or showing here - these puppies were a surprise that came out of one of the two breeder dogs we rescued and were going to rehab and rehome...things took some very strange twists and turns and apparently still are 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. I can truly imagine how heartbreaking this is. Just a thought. Wasn't Gracie adopted out for a little while and you just got her back? I can't remember the timing right now. How long was she gone? I have no idea if this could be part of the problem but I'm just wondering if her being gone for awhile and now coming back is why Daisy is acting this way along with being in heat.


You have an excellent memory. Yep, we sensed that Gracie was looking for some peace awhile back and I rehomed her for just a few days with my friend. But she is such an awesomely sweet little dog, who we had become very attached to having had her for 6 months by that time, that I didn't realize how hard it would be for her to no longer have her part of our family and I got her back. In retrospect, should I have? Probably not. But Gracie was also pretty lonely becuase this friend wasn't home as much as she said she was going to be and Gracie went from people/dogs being around all the time to being left alone too much (IMO) and wasn't eating/playing with her toys/seeming to be that happy. I think if someone (which dog? that's such a dilemna since though Daisy has some bad behaviors now she is also a funny and sweet little girl that rests her head on the dishwasher door when I load/unload, fetches and is a pistol in general...and up til now she and Gracie did love each other though Daisy always seemed to push a bit too far they would hang out together and lick each other)... so I don't know what I'm going to do. :crying:

Anyway, thank you again everyone for your support. I may not be around much in the coming bit because *I am wrecked* over this. Husband really wants to rehome Daisy at this point (would be looking for someone with dog background who is good at training and preferably as an only pet)... but my heart can't bear to think of that yet. So life around here is stressed to the max...while I wait for her spay/baby teeth removal appt tomorrow and praying and hoping for a miracle...

Please keep us all in your prayers...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Eileen, I am so sorry you have to go through this. I know your heart is breaking. :crying:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am sorry for your trouble. I hope that the spaying is a solution and it all works out for you. Hugs to you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry to hear all this! I would try to hang in there and hope that after she is spayed and recovered that things will be better. I sure hope so.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Let me emphasize that ALL the dogs must be spayed. Any hormones around the house will continue to aggravate the issues.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think you have chosen a good beginning. I really feel that the issue can be worked out though with a good trainer. 

Personally, I would let Daisy know that if she wanted to be part of things with the rest of the family, that she would behave appropriately. if she couldn't, then she could go to "time out". I know everyone has their own methods, and something like this takes time and persistence.

I really think you are doing all you can for the moment, and it might end up fixing itself.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I do hope everything works out in a positive way.
Sending hugs your way.:grouphug:


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

Im so sorry this must be very scary and frustrating for you! 

I'm not saying that I know what the right thing to do is either, but I do know that taking the ability away for one dog to be the alpha and one dog not worked for me. I too used to lay Bentley on his side when he was acting agressive and would let the other dog sniff him or just be around him. he wasn't thrilled with it, it took time, but he did it and now the neighbors dog and Bentley are friends.

Just thinking about Alpha's always lead and never follow... Maybe Gracie should also eat before Daisy, walking out the back door before Daisy etc. food for thought and I am by no means an expert.

Good luck and let us know what happends!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry you are going through this really distressing time with your girls and I pray that spaying will eventually calm them.

Let me tell you about what we went through with our boys when Koko first came home. Scooby was the aggressor and didn't want to share his home with Koko, or us for that fact. We had to keep Koko in a pen for his safety until he was old enough and big enough to interact with Scooby. It took a very long time for him to actually accept that Koko was here to stay but eventually he did.
Now it's Koko who is the pistol, he is very posessive of me, hates to share my chair with Scooby and gets snarly if Scooby joins us on my chaise, and poor Scooby has mellowed so much since his time when he was so very sick, but they are just so good together when left alone to play.
All I can offer is that you try to give it some time after they recover from their spay, get some training, and see if things do eventually turn around because they certainly have for us with the boys. They still have their little squabbles but nothing major, just doggie stuff and Koko trying to rule the roost so to speak. The funny part is Scooby has become so passive when it comes to differences that he simply walks away when Koko has his moments. Scooby is such a sweetie really. Koko is so different in nature and he will always be the little bossy bum.
I pray you can come to a solution to your problem that will make you all happy real soon. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going through this...I hope everything works out for you and your pups.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

My daughter has a "friend" like Daisy. Since we can't spay her my daughter just stays away. Hopefully, spaying Daisy will work and she'll appreciate sweet Gracie when she's thinking with her head and not her hormones. Good luck!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

A little update: 

Daisy had her spay/baby teeth removed a week ago this past Mon. We didn't spay both pups at the same time (1) because Gracie's leg was hurt and wanted to see how she was using it/if anything further needed be done with that, and (2) the thought of keeping 2 recouping pups still/not going after their stitches was a bit mind blowing. Gracie's personality never changed during her heat at all - the same sweet and calm spirit, just licked herself more...so hers will be sometime in the next few months once things settle down a bit.

Sad to say, Daisy is still Bratzilla on wheels. I am making sure to constantly correct her now (not even letting her bite at either dog in play a little since she seems to have no boundaries) and her time in the x-pen during her recovery probably made her think she's on 'lockdown' now anyway. We put her in there when we go somewhere to be sure things stay calm while we're gone. Her peeing all over seems to have stopped now too (used that time to reinfoce her potty habits). 

So we're basically still in 'wait and see' mode as far as whether we will need to rehome her or not (the lovely lady we adopted our Echo from says she would be interested in taking her, but I am so not ready to take that step yet). I want to give her every chance I can to make her a good member of this family...I love her so much. She has always been a high maintenance dog - came out of the womb complaining (her name before she was named was Fussbudget). George thinks she's just wired funny - always complaining about something or other. It was incredibly calm around here while she was at the vets on surgery day (so quiet it was Twilight Zoney). Pip and Gracie both seemed more relaxed. 

For now I'm going to continue working on her 'people skills' and not allow her any dominance showing behavior. We feed them all separately now and don't allow them eating out of each other's bowls. We don't greet them when we come home, just act like it's no big deal (spares the sparing for first attention).

Anyway, been laying kind of low because it's still a bit stressful around here with all the doggy juggling and my looking for a job (husband sells real estate and things are just awful in Vegas right now). 

Thank you all for caring and the positive wishes and support...I truly truly appreciate it!!! xoxox


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It takes about a month or so for the hormones to even out. It is not a sudden switch.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Another update: still not a month since the surgery so hormones not totally balanced out yet but things are hopeful IMO. She is no longer going after Gracie's back legs that I've seen, although back to her 'mouthy' ways in general. For whatever reason, Daisy thinks she is a crocodile because her favorite thing is chewing on whoever is closest - us, Pip, Gracie, the corner of the comforter that hangs by her head, whatever. I usually try to stick something appropriate in her mouth for her to chew on instead but she is an obnoxious little banana slug with a gigantic stubborn streak. I love her to pieces though (she is one of those dogs that will give you the long, deep looks) and am working with her on that. Gracie has learned to come over by us when she is feeling tormented (she generally tucks herself between our legs) and we keep Daisy away from her...although Gracie has used this to her advantage a few times - hiding and then darting out to get in a few bites of her own (puppy thing, I guess) and we have been feeding them all separate (Daisy in the x-pen, and we have a little wire fence we use to separate where Gracie and Pip eat.

The pups will be 9 months old tomorrow... so still some baby stage to grow out of, I'm sure. I just love all 3 to pieces, quirks and naughty habits aside, so am continuing to hope we can work through this. It was devastating to think I may have to rehome Daisy...I think she will grow out of a lot of this stuff. Just as long as she isn't trying to intentionally maim her sister, but my gut is telling me she was having a rough time with her heat/hormones at this stage in the game. I've been paying extra attention to Daisy and trying to play lots of indoor fetch with her (it's unbearably hot here in Vegas - thermometer in the yard got up to 115 yesterday) to help burn off some of her extra energy/keep her calmer. I think it's helping!  And her potty habits are getting much better. I feel responsible for part of the fallback - had no idea the rocky area they were using this winter got so hot in the summer til I escorted them out there without my flip flops and couldn't stand on the rocks myself. The light bulb went off - where would you rather go : a place that was scalding or somewhere nicer like the cool tile or carpet?  So I placed some newspapers over the rocks there (anchored with rocks) which keeps her feet cool (crazy Gracie still goes on the rocks and alternates lifting a paw while she is peeing - ouch!), but Daisy uses the papers now. And gets lots of praise and lovin for doin so!

On another note, a bit of a turn of good fortune on the job front (our economy is so stalled in Vegas it can get pretty depressing). A place I worked at 5 years ago (had to quit when my Mom got sick/needed me), had a p/t seasonal opening and they hired me back. I start Monday. Only lasts til the first week of September, but it's something! And a foot in the door to the property in case something permanent opens up...one step at a time. So very grateful for a little cash flow... and since it's going to be a night shift (5p-10p), I can watch the doglets during the day to make sure everything's fine/no one has to be locked up too much and then hub will be home.

Anyway, just a little update for those who have been praying for my situation...*really appreciate the prayers* - I think they are working!!! Thank you!!!!  xoxoxox


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We are very glad things seem to be improving and will continue to keep you and your lovebugs in our prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so glad Daisy seems to be doing better. It also seems you have a better hold on things and know how to handle it. I'm so happy for you.

Daisy sounds like a spit fire, LOL. 

I can relate to the heat and the rocks outside coming from PHX...at different times of the day I take Rocky out to different rocks depending on which are in the shade. Like today after his bath..we had to go out to the back more and under the big messy trees to get shade....:smpullhair:he came to me with stickers and leaves all over him. I wish there were one place I can take him so he'd stay clean! Over the winter he goes to one place in the yard that doesn't have debree from trees, but now he's like a magnet to everything that drops from them. 

I hope things continue to get better and better with your babies. Maybe I'll stick to one pup for a while, hee hee.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad that things are improving! Hopefully Daisy will mellow out when she gets a little older.

Congratulations on the job!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hadnt seen this thread til now , but i hope everything resolves itself for u n the fluffs , i know how much u love all three hopefully daisy mellows out ... im happy u got hired at ur old job thats great ! will continue praying that everything continues going well for u !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, it's good to hear things are getting better, congrats too on the job. It's impressive when the boss wants you back.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I had the same problem with my two girls who are half sisters. My Lily is clearly dominant and my Rose is a lot like your Gracie. Lily has drawn blood not being mean, just dominant. Rose will not fight back.The spaying will help a lot, but Daisy will probably still have dominance issues. You are right in not allowing this behavior. (This is the key.) I believe that this problem can be solved with time, patience, and consistentcy. My two have come a long way and have become quite close. When you cannot watch them, I would confine Daisy.You will know when it is time to allow her more freedom. I feed mine together and no one is allowed to approach the other until she is finished. I walk them together as a "pack". I am the leader, we do not stop, the girls must walk beside or behind me together. When I give treats, Rose gets hers first but both girls must be in a sit and wait for her turn. When I am petting Rose, I push Lily away when she runs over and trys to get between me and Rose. I do not allow Lily to stand on Rose and I supervised their play. When Lily got too rough, I stopped her. I learned a lot from Ceasar Milan. If I can be of anymore help, you can PM me.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I can totally relate now after we boarded two little sister dogs for 5 days. Both of our guest dogs are alpha females plus hey are skittish and have fear issues.

My Tweety is a litle territorial of me" but these tow little guest pups are super dominant and have tried to attack my Tweety and Cosette if they approach me when these guests are in my lap! I did a quick and very firm vocal correction! But did not separate them.

This aggression came out during feeding time too! And was quite startling! But again I had to be stern about correction PLUS I learned from someone here to make the dog SIT, which helps as dogs focus on the SIT instead of escalating their craziness....

I found this dominance and aggression was coming out as it related to me, so I have been vigilant about watching and correcting even before things happen...

I don't touch them outside of initially separating them and sometime tapping the bottom to ask for a sit...I do place my hand in STOP motion nose-front...seems to work...

Now when someone is on my lap and another approaches, I say CALM CALM and if they are calm I pet and love on them....

It is exhausting ...our boarder gals go home today....so I will have calm again...but it has been a good learning for both the guests, my fluffs and ME!!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> We are very glad things seem to be improving and will continue to keep you and your lovebugs in our prayers. :grouphug:


Thank you so much, Carina...prayers work, I believe it!!! 



Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm so glad Daisy seems to be doing better. It also seems you have a better hold on things and know how to handle it. I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Daisy sounds like a spit fire, LOL.
> 
> ...


 Spit fire is right LOL! Oh yeah, sounds like you can relate to the rocks...bet we're both praying for the cooler Fall weather! Thanks so much for your good thoughts! 



Ladysmom said:


> I am so glad that things are improving! Hopefully Daisy will mellow out when she gets a little older.
> 
> Congratulations on the job!


Thank you so much, Marj!!!! Really appreciate all the positive thoughts!! 



uniquelovdolce said:


> i hadnt seen this thread til now , but i hope everything resolves itself for u n the fluffs , i know how much u love all three hopefully daisy mellows out ... im happy u got hired at ur old job thats great ! will continue praying that everything continues going well for u !


 Thank you so much for your prayers and good thoughts! 



Maglily said:


> Hi, it's good to hear things are getting better, congrats too on the job. It's impressive when the boss wants you back.


It was pretty nice...thank you!



aprilb said:


> I had the same problem with my two girls who are half sisters. My Lily is clearly dominant and my Rose is a lot like your Gracie. Lily has drawn blood not being mean, just dominant. Rose will not fight back.The spaying will help a lot, but Daisy will probably still have dominance issues. You are right in not allowing this behavior. (This is the key.) I believe that this problem can be solved with time, patience, and consistentcy. My two have come a long way and have become quite close. When you cannot watch them, I would confine Daisy.You will know when it is time to allow her more freedom. I feed mine together and no one is allowed to approach the other until she is finished. I walk them together as a "pack". I am the leader, we do not stop, the girls must walk beside or behind me together. When I give treats, Rose gets hers first but both girls must be in a sit and wait for her turn. When I am petting Rose, I push Lily away when she runs over and trys to get between me and Rose. I do not allow Lily to stand on Rose and I supervised their play. When Lily got too rough, I stopped her. I learned a lot from Ceasar Milan. If I can be of anymore help, you can PM me.


Yikes - they look like little angels too!!! It's pretty disturbing, isn't it?! Glad to hear that with continued work, it could get better - how old are your girls?



lepetitecosette said:


> I can totally relate now after we boarded two little sister dogs for 5 days. Both of our guest dogs are alpha females plus hey are skittish and have fear issues.
> 
> My Tweety is a litle territorial of me" but these tow little guest pups are super dominant and have tried to attack my Tweety and Cosette if they approach me when these guests are in my lap! I did a quick and very firm vocal correction! But did not separate them.
> 
> ...


You better hope they pick them up or you're gonna have a hand full  But sounds like you're a natural at this!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Eileen- Rose is 3 yrs. We got Lily Feb. of this year. She will be 1 yr. on Aug. 1st. My Rose has a shy, sweet temperament and Lily is outgoing and sweet too, just a little on the "bossy" side and what Caesar calls "higher energy". I also spend more time playing with Lily to drain some of that energy, and this helps a lot. Rose is content to be held while I throw the ball for Lily. Too funny! She has made a lot of progress. I can hold them both in my lap at the same time and they do fine but they have to be "invited" because I am their leader. You are doing a great job with yours. It can be daunting have 3 puppies at once-I salute you:w00t:


----------

